# Best kindle case?



## TopCat (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it worth getting a case? if so, I want something leather and lush, with space for a few other bits and bobs.

Go on, save me shopping, do it for me and recommend something.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 6, 2012)

*http://tinyurl.com/7vubw63*

Maybe this one?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 6, 2012)

Depends how bulky you want I'd say. What else would you want to store in there?

I prefer they type that you take it out of to read with, but each to their own.


----------



## badseed (Jan 6, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Maybe this one?



I have a Sony ebook reader and the cover I have has a built in reading light.
It's a bit like this: http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Lighted-Leather-Cover-Keyboard/dp/B003DZ165W

The light is a fantastic idea.

It doesn't have space for anything else, but the simplicity is nice. It is also leather and makes it feel more like a book. It really does complete the device.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2012)

make it look like a proper book!

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/kleverca...azon-kindle-midsummer-nights-dream-p33623.htm


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Depends how bulky you want I'd say. What else would you want to store in there?
> 
> I prefer they type that you take it out of to read with, but each to their own.


A pen and a note pad?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

Otterbox do a case


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 7, 2012)

I got one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QDMKSG

At £9, the leather probably isn't free range GM free.

But the case is absolutely fucking awesome. No complaints whatsoever about quality, fit, or functionality.

And, tbh, I'm not sure what else I'd be looking for in a Kindle case.

Other than it being free-range, certifiable, fair trade and GM Free.

And not made in sweatshops.


----------



## grit (Jan 7, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Is it worth getting a case? if so, I want something leather and lush, with space for a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> Go on, save me shopping, do it for me and recommend something.



You dont have to, the device itself is quite sturdy. Assuming you use it on the commute, if you already carry a bag I'd just throw it in that.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 7, 2012)

It fits nice in my pockets. I worry about scratching the screen.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Inspired by this thread I have just ordered this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-Keyb...1684/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325962654&sr=8-1 it's a lot of money for a case but I can't remember doing this much reading. hurrah for kindles!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 7, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I got one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QDMKSG
> 
> At £9, the leather probably isn't free range GM free.
> 
> ...


 
It's synthetic leather (fake) which is good as I ordered one in purple. It arrived today and it'a a good fit.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the Built neoprene ones. Nice and spongy and fits tight and well made.  Looks cool too.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 9, 2012)

my vote is for one with a stand, rather than bookstyle. the stand is handy


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 9, 2012)

I have this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet®-Kindle-Keyboard-Premium-Amazon/dp/B001ACD41O/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1326117041&sr=8-16

it's pretty good.


----------



## crustychick (Jan 9, 2012)

i have this one


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 12, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I got one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005QDMKSG
> 
> At £9, the leather probably isn't free range GM free.
> 
> ...


I've bought one of these this week (thanks Mrs Q)  Red.  seems v good.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 12, 2012)

£9 all in is fab.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 14, 2012)

Etsy do cases too.

http://www.etsy.com/search?q=kindle...cationFull=&removeLocation=0&locationQuery=uk


----------



## Bassism (Jan 14, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Etsy do cases too.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/search?q=kindle 4 cases&order=most_relevant&view_type=gallery&ship_to=US&locationFull=&removeLocation=0&locationQuery=uk


those are lovely


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 16, 2012)

I was inspired by someone on here to make my a sleeve out of bubblewrap. :budget:


----------



## marty21 (Jan 16, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Is it worth getting a case? if so, I want something leather and lush, with space for a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> Go on, save me shopping, do it for me and recommend something.


I didn't get a case for mine and then sat on it  went all wonky and I wouldn't work, so I emailed Amazon, didn't mention the sitting on it bit, and they replaced it straight away  for free!!

still haven't got a case , but I put it in a little inside pocket of my manbag and it seems happy there

I bought a case for about a tenner for mrs21 and her new kindle - it's pretty basic, fabric one - she is happy with it


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 17, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I didn't get a case for mine and then sat on it  went all wonky and I wouldn't work, so I emailed Amazon, didn't mention the sitting on it bit, and they replaced it straight away  for free!!
> 
> still haven't got a case , but I put it in a little inside pocket of my manbag and it seems happy there
> 
> I bought a case for about a tenner for mrs21 and her new kindle - it's pretty basic, fabric one - she is happy with it


I'd seriously recommend the £9 faux-leather one I linked to earlier.

Remarkably good quality for the price. IMO.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2012)

Just be sure to get one that fits your model of kindle. Sparrow got one for the new keyboardless model without realising and had to send it back.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 17, 2012)

i have this one.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kindle-Keyb...?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1326798034&sr=1-11


its pricey but the built in light is well handy.

overall i have to say that in the past 18 months the best thing have got was my kindle


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 17, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> I'd seriously recommend the £9 faux-leather one I linked to earlier.
> 
> Remarkably good quality for the price. IMO.


And I just found it in purple for £7  So that's ordered, thank you Mrs Q!


----------

